
New Coronavirus Cases on West Coast Raise Fears of Spread in U.S. - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/28/us/coronavirus-solano-county.html
======
spectramax
How does this virus spread specifically? I've heard droplets and airborne
transmission? Wouldn't the virus "die" if the droplet evaporates? When you
sneeze without covering the face, thousands of droplets get in the air but
they evaporate within a minute or so depending on the relative humidity and
temperature.

Does the virus live when it is a particulate all by itself without being
suspended in liquids?

I want to know the technical details of how these things transmit. I've spend
many years developing microcontamination systems in multi-billion dollar
silicon fabs - there is a lot of theory/empirical science that goes in
engineering sub-class 1000 cleanrooms.

If viruses are alive unsuspended in liquids, then what stop thems from
attaching to foods (grocery store)? Deeper understanding of physical
propagation can help us fight Coronavirus - so far we're just putting on the
masks.

